
Do you need to switch your pitch? - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2007/04/do_you_need_to_.html
======
joshwa
Really excellent article, helpful for narrowing which perceived VC questions
to answer about the competitive landscape and your competitive advantage.
Thanks!

------
kul
brilliant post.

